# How far should I go?



## robcycle (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 1951 Schwinn Flying Star girls bike. It has been repainted and I can see the old paint underneath. Should I try to strip the paint and hope the original paint is descent? I don't know where to begin on this one.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## chitown (Oct 4, 2011)

*win win*

There are some threads on removing lacquer paint without damaging the original finish. Whether the paint is good underneath or not, it is a good candidate give it a shot. If the paint is too far gone to save, it's a good way to practice painting techniques on a lower end girls bike. If the paint is good, then it would be just as valuable to have experience getting it cleaned up as a light restoration. Win win... except for all the time you will be putting in to it.


----------



## jalopyjimmy13 (Oct 4, 2011)

just strip it start fresh


----------

